# FREE BUCK FILLET KNIFE GIVEAWAY!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We've launched a new site on the network - http://www.reelfishingchat.com

With it's launching we've got 10 Buck Knives to giveaway - all versions of their fillet knives. To be entered, all you gotta do is register and post up in the forum and you're automatically entered.

See this thread for more details:

http://www.reelfishingchat.com/forum/fr ... y-t11.html

Help us get the word out on this new fishing site!


----------



## WaterfowlWarrior (Jul 14, 2010)

Dude i really want this knife so i can like cut stuff with it... a whole lotta stuff :thumb:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

All ya gotta do is sign up and post at http://www.reelfishingchat.com


----------



## DUCKWHISPERER (Aug 20, 2009)

yEAH yEAH..ME TOO. i DO NEED A NEW KNIFE!


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Signed up and put in the first post in the Trout Fishing Forum. :beer:


----------



## buck&amp;duck (Feb 7, 2007)

Could use a good quality knife


----------



## jlsgeese (Feb 13, 2010)

Buck Knifes are the best!!! Wore mine out so need a new one for the spring spwan :beer:


----------



## jeremy z (Feb 26, 2010)

I WOULD REALLY ENJOY GETTING ONE OF THOSE KNIEVES.


----------



## bagsmasher (Mar 2, 2007)

got a buck foldback....if this is anything like the foldback, I need it..


----------



## ntxhuntin13 (Dec 26, 2010)

Buck knives are the BEST!! :beer:


----------



## LETemLand (Mar 3, 2010)

Great knives hope to win one


----------



## Russell Hoover (Mar 9, 2006)

Sign me in!


----------



## fc bllab (Jan 16, 2009)

Looks like a great knife, and another nice website. Can't wait to try it on some fish or waterfowl. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## jp (Aug 13, 2003)

Wow with quality like that who would not like one?
Add me to the list,
jP


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I REALLY need a new knife!


----------



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

Looks like another good site! and could always use another knife


----------

